# No Tivo DVRs available on the network



## aaulisi (Feb 28, 2006)

Okay...so I'm a late bloomer and just got around to networking my two Tivos this weekend. I've spent the last two days trying to resolve the "there are no tivo dvrs available on the network" error message from Tivo Desktop. Tonight I called (ha,ha) "tech" support who promptly told me it was a network problem and that they'd transfer me - at which point I got a message saying that their office was closed and to call back during business hours. Yeah, I'm a little pissed.

So, I've minimized my firewall, connected both tivos, rebooted everything... Anyone got a (relatively) easy solution for me? If we get into IP addresses and broadcasting you may lose me so speak slowly and use simple words please. 

Thanks.


----------



## VagabondSW (Feb 23, 2006)

Ok, let's start slow.

How is your computer connected to the network? How are your TiVo units connected to the network? Are they all connected to the same router?


----------



## mumpower (Jul 24, 2003)

First suggestion: disable your network's security until you've gotten TiVo connected the first time. Then, try it again, remembering to use the hex numbers for your password.


----------



## Slicker (Aug 26, 2002)

also, remember you have to enable transfers on the tivo.com page

Manage your account. Both DVRs should be there. Set them to allow transfers.


Are you able to connect to the Tivo server with the network?


----------



## lizardking (Sep 27, 2006)

I have transfered many TV programs to my computer using TiVo to go. However, sometimes it tells me "There are no Tivo DVRs available on the network." The last time this happened, it took me a week to figure out how to fix it, which involved logging in to tivo.com, disabling transfers, and re-enabling them, but by that time, the TiVo deleted the program I wanted to transfer.

The problem went away until yesterday when I unplugged the wireless adapter from the TiVo. I know how to fix it so it won't take a week (I hope) but why does my computer stop seeing the TiVo sometimes?


----------



## Frankenstien (Feb 8, 2006)

*Bump*

I have this problem as well. In the past I would unplug the wireless adapter, and cycle the network and TiVo. That usually did the trick, but lately that's not working either.


----------



## tvman (Aug 10, 2006)

I am having the same problem. No DVRs available. I have re-booted - re plugged disabled and enabled until I can't stand it anymore. I have a Tivo Series 2 connected with a linksys adapter thru the USB port directly to my Linksys router. Tivo sees the network fine, computer sees the network fine. Tivo desktop just doesn't see my Tivo. I have disabled all firewalls and nothing seems to help. HELP! PLEASE!


----------



## Frankenstien (Feb 8, 2006)

Anybody?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

The only time I've had your problem was when I hooked my Tivo directly to PC with a crossover cable.

If you are networking (through a router), do all of the other features (MRV, TivoCast, Live 365, picture viewing) work?

Edit: I noticed you mentioned using a wireless adapter. I use a wired setup.
I can only guess a problem with your Tivo Deskop settings or with your wireless signal.

Try using Tivoplaylist and see if that program transfers your shows.


----------



## Frankenstien (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks Steve. TiVoCast & Live 365 work. The TiVo shows network signal strength at 95%. It just seems the TiVo Desktop can't see the TiVo or vice versa.

I'll give Tivoplaylist a try.


----------



## rezs2jen (Feb 22, 2006)

bump! same problem, its a reoccurring problem for the last month or so. hardwired works perfectly fine no moving or software changes anywhere. then in the middle of a transfer it says no tivos found.


----------



## twassel (Feb 20, 2006)

I found this problem with wireless setup (not happy with wireless in my home, too much neighborly interference, I suppose), which caused me to switch to a fully wired setup. It also occurs on my S2 (but not on my S3, oddly enough) when there is a power failure. When your problem occurs, if you go to the Tivo and Test Network Settings, are you told DHCP server not found? If so, reboot the Tivo, and problem should be resolved. If it doesn't, try the following (in this order):
1. Turn off or unplug Tivo, router, cable modem, computer, and any switches on the the line. (You're not using multiple routers, I hope. That creates its own set of issues.)
2. Turn on cable modem. Wait for it to boot up.
3. Turn on router. Wait for it to finish startup.
4. Turn on any switches connected to the router. Wait a minute.
5. Turn on Tivo and computer in any particular order. I don't think it matters.

Hopefully, this will solve your problem.


----------



## worms (May 10, 2002)

This has been a chronic problem for me too. I have been able to get it to work occasionally by some means but it's been a while and now I've forgotten all my old tricks. The reboot/disable/reboot/connect/reboot/reboot/enable/reboot thing did nothing for me but here's what works for me this week:

Install Tivoplaylist
Use Tivo Desktop to find the current IP address of your Tivo and enter it into Tivoplaylist each time
Search Google for the secret username for Tivoplaylist
Find the secret hidden password on tivo-dot-com (good luck!)
Enjoy!


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

LOL at worms. I know of no secret username or password. The username is always 'tivo' (all lower case) and the password is your MAK (media access key) as found on your TiVo or on TiVo.com.

As the author of TiVoPlayList, I use it to copy all of my shows from my TiVos to my PCs and generally can always see my TiVos, but occaisionally can't and do need to reset the USB adapter (or reboot the TiVo). This little issue generally only occurs 1-2 times a year.

I have been following this thread with interest because I also use MRV even more often and constantly have problems with my TiVos being able to see each other. This happens about once a week. Whenever this happens I also cannot see my PC running TiVo Desktop, but I can run almost all HME apps like Yahoo Weather and even apps.tv programs.

I have found that this happens more often with my wireless TiVo then with my wired TiVo. I have also found that although rebooting the TiVo(s) that can't see my PC running TiVo Desktop fixes the problem, resetting the TiVos wireless USB adapter or resetting my router also fixes the problem pretty much every time.

Fairly annoying, but I have gotten prety good at reaching back and pulling the USB connector out, waiting a couple of seconds and plugging it back in, then just waiting about a minute and things start working, no reboot required.


----------



## Frankenstien (Feb 8, 2006)

The reboot tricked has worked pretty well for me in the past. Recently it hasn't worked. The last reboot (thanks to a power outage) has the S 3 showing up, but not the S2.

I haven't had time to try Tivoplaylist, but I'll let you guys know what happens.


----------



## gigaquad (Oct 25, 2004)

This is a shot in the dark, but have you guys got VMWare or dual NICs installed? 
Be sure to check the tivo server properties to make sure Tivo Server didn't snag the wrong IP address. I have to re-select mine with each and every Tivo To Go installation.


----------



## Frankenstien (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks gigaquad. I'll take a look and check. 

I rebooted yesterday for fun. I was able to get photos and music on both the S2 & S3. In TiVo Desktop Server Properties it showed both TiVos. But when I go to transfer program I still get the "no TiVo DVRs available on the network" message.


----------



## Frankenstien (Feb 8, 2006)

gigaquad said:


> This is a shot in the dark, but have you guys got VMWare or dual NICs installed?
> Be sure to check the tivo server properties to make sure Tivo Server didn't snag the wrong IP address. I have to re-select mine with each and every Tivo To Go installation.


I don't have either of these going on.

I still haven't tried TivoPlaylist, I'll try and get to it this weekend.

It just seems really weird that my TiVos can see music and pictures on the computer and under server properties on the TiVo Desktop my TiVos show up, but I still get the "No TiVo DVRs" message when I try to transfer shows.

Also MRV works fine.


----------



## Jiffylush (Oct 31, 2006)

Frankenstien said:


> I don't have either of these going on.
> 
> I still haven't tried TivoPlaylist, I'll try and get to it this weekend.
> 
> ...


Coming in late, but are the TiVos showing a,a,a, on the system information page? Also, does your computer show up in the bottom of the Now Playing list? (for TTCB)


----------



## Frankenstien (Feb 8, 2006)

Jiffylush said:


> Coming in late, but are the TiVos showing a,a,a, on the system information page? Also, does your computer show up in the bottom of the Now Playing list? (for TTCB)


 - I'll check on the system information page. I have transfers and video downloads enabled on my account. But, I'll check the system information page on the TiVos.

- The computer does not show up on the Now Playing list. Although it does show up for music & pictures.

Of course the thing that makes me bang my head is this all use to work before. Every once in a while I would have to cycle my router, but then all would be happy again.

I did try Tivoplaylist last night. Still no luck. The first error message was regarding login. I entered in the MAK and then got a bad ip error message.

I'm going to power cycle everything and then check and make sure all the ip addresses match.

Thanks for everybody's help. Keep the ideas coming. I'll update you on the ip addresses and the system info.


----------



## Burgpath (Jan 4, 2007)

Let me add to the 'I have this trouble too' list. 

My S2 and S3 can not see each other, happened about 2 weeks after we added the S3. 

Reboots, checked and unchecked the option on Tivo.com. All made no difference.


----------



## cmartin (Dec 6, 2002)

I have a Series 3 with lifetime contract and a Series 2 with promotional 1 year contract about to expire. I've never networked the S2 because it doesn't get used much.

The idea of using the storage space via transfer is intriguing but I don't want to buy another wireless device and then not have it work when the S2 contract expires.

Hence the question: Will I be able to network the S2 even though it does not have a service contract?


----------



## buddhawood (Oct 9, 2000)

cmartin said:


> I have a Series 3 with lifetime contract and a Series 2 with promotional 1 year contract about to expire. I've never networked the S2 because it doesn't get used much.
> 
> The idea of using the storage space via transfer is intriguing but I don't want to buy another wireless device and then not have it work when the S2 contract expires.
> 
> Hence the question: Will I be able to network the S2 even though it does not have a service contract?


No


----------



## Frankenstien (Feb 8, 2006)

So, I kept trying to think of what I had changed since the last time it all worked. The only thing I could come up with is that we got new furniture in the office. So, I tried to think if I had hooked up anything different after the new furniture.

I had the following set up:
- Cable modem -> Linksys Vonage phone adapter -> Netgear wireless router & -> PC.

So, I thought the Linksys might be doing something before things got to the wireless router or between the wireless router and the PC.

New set up:
-Cable modem -> Netgear wireless router -> Linksys Vonage & -> PC.

I reset everything after the switch and all is working as it should. My guess is that the Linksys adapter was doing something to halt the traffic.

Thanks for all the help everybody.


----------



## Good Karma (May 9, 2007)

I have this problem as well, and the quote below caught my interest.



twassel said:


> You're not using multiple routers, I hope. That creates its own set of issues.


My problem ocurred only after I made the following network config change.

Old working config: PC (Tivo Desktop 2.5.1) <--> Wireless G router <--> Wireless B USB <--> S3 Tivo.

Current problematic config: PC (Tivo Desktop 2.5.1) <--> Wireless G router <--> Wireless G bridge <--> S3 Tivo.

While the old config worked fine, TTG transfers took an ungodly long time (3-5 hrs for a 1 hr show) and crippled the network speed throughout the transfer period due to the mixed B/G wireless connections. Unfortunately, my "fix" caused it's own problems ("No Tivo DVRs available on the network").

Outside of the "No Tivo DVRs available..." error, everything else seems to work fine:
- The PC can access the network
- The S3 can access the network and get program updates
- The S3 can access pictures / music on the PC

Any tricks to make this work with a wireless bridge? The bridge has a 4-port switch, so maybe it's "hiding" the S3 from the PC?

I guess I could always go back to the old network config, but the WAF with that option is very low.


----------



## bwmartens (Aug 28, 2007)

I was having this same problem. It used to work and then suddenly stopped working with "no changes" to my network. I opened up Tivo Desktop and went to the Tivo Server Properties. On the Access Control tab, it had somehow been switched to Custom and my DVR was not selected. I set it to Automatic, restarted the app, and everything worked.


----------

